# foco historiek



## schereki

This is a term used in an ophthalmology report. It is the title of the section listing various glasses' prescriptions. I am assuming "foco" is the abbreviation for something. Does it perhaps mean "vision?"

Thanks for any confirmation or assistance.


----------



## black shoes

I found these words beginning with 'foco', but I don't think they have anything to do with ophthalmology:


focobuis
Focolarebeweging
Focoltone
focomelie
Can you explain what you mean with 'glasses' prescriptions'?


----------



## schereki

"Brilvoorschrift."


----------



## black shoes

Historiek = historic

So it probably is something like a record of medical information about the eyes?


----------



## schereki

Thank you!


----------



## Peterdg

Could it have something to do with "focus"? The focus of a lens defines also the dioptre of a lens.

But I'm completely puzzled by why they use "foco" i.s.o. "focus".


----------



## YellowOnline

Isn't it possible they wanted the plural of "focus" and accidentally typed "foco" instead of "foci"? The i and o are next to each other on a keyboard...

Just thinking out of the box here


----------



## schereki

I doubt it. It is used identically in several places in the document. But thanks!


----------

